

What you can do with a rice-cooker - How a simple tool has been adapted in many ways - amrithk
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/10/01/dining/01rice.html?pagewanted=1&em

======
kqr2
Here's a good book on how to cook things besides steamed rice with your rice
cooker.

I bought it for my sister and she really enjoys it.

[http://www.amazon.com/Ultimate-Rice-Cooker-Cookbook-
Porridge...](http://www.amazon.com/Ultimate-Rice-Cooker-Cookbook-Porridges)
/dp/1558322035/

~~~
amrithk
Hah. Interesting. Thanks

